# comfortable stand



## trickymickey (Oct 24, 2009)

What is the most comfortable permanent hunting stand on the market,get tired of using a climber sometimes,but they sure are comfortable.Which ones do yall recomend.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Oct 27, 2009)

family traditions!!!!


----------



## olhippie (Oct 27, 2009)

....North Carolina Deer Hunter (climbing stand..14 lbs.!)..


----------



## GAGE (Oct 27, 2009)

I have heard great things about Family Traditions and Millenium Stands


----------



## short stop (Oct 27, 2009)

I  can sit   for hours   and hours  in  my millenium deer stands..   I have one  with  4  sets of  sticks   and hangers in place ..  
  very  comfortable .    Wish I woulda   got one  of these  a couple yrs  ago ..

   *the fact that  you can pull  the  stand and leave the bracket   in  mere   seconds    .... keeps  peace of mind    from  thoughts of  folks    :   hunting your stands  or  or  wandering    fools   from  stealing  it  when you  arent there .. .


----------



## habersham hammer (Oct 27, 2009)

Timbo 66 said:


> family traditions!!!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a bow hunter tree lounge that is hard to beat... I use spikes to climb up and it stays put all season. I just brush the pile of leaves out then chill. 
I've seen used ones selling for $100-$150.


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 27, 2009)

short stop said:


> I  can sit   for hours   and hours  in  my millenium deer stands..   I have one  with  4  sets of  sticks   and hangers in place ..
> very  comfortable .    Wish I woulda   got one  of these  a couple yrs  ago ..
> 
> *the fact that  you can pull  the  stand and leave the bracket   in  mere   seconds    .... keeps  peace of mind    from  thoughts of  folks    :   hunting your stands  or  or  wandering    fools   from  stealing  it  when you  arent there .. .



X2 on the millenium.I've been using their lock-on for a few years and just this morning put my new millenium ladder up.It's 20' and has a footrest and a shooting rail.Looks like it's gonna be great for rifle hunting and has the option of raising the shooting rail back over your head if you want to bowhunt.


----------



## DubyaT (Oct 30, 2009)

love my family traditions with 3 ft extension,  solid and very comfortable.  Bought one a few years back and now have 3


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 20, 2009)

*Treelounge*

Treelounge with the chill pad.The newer ones are lighter than the old ones,but the oldies are comfortable.I have stayed in them ALL day before.I sold all of mine,then went back to`em.Can`t beat `em.I had a comfortable API also,but bulky to carry.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out the tree lounge ladder stand...


----------



## whitworth (Dec 20, 2009)

*The Soviet Leaders*

used to use daschas, to hunt.  I recall a Texan came up with one similar, recently.  

Years ago, an aging mentor with a bad leg, used an attic on a farm for a tree stand.   Had a higher view of a field, some 300 yards away.   

The truth is that a tree stand, of small size, is an oxymoron.  
It's usually too small for big hunters; to heavy for out of shape or injured hunters to climb;  and no tree stand ever climbed the tree by itself.  

If I had to switch, I'd go to a lighter tree blind.  Started looking, if the time ever comes.  My back is still holding at 21 pounds, to carry one in and out.


----------



## win270wsm (Dec 20, 2009)

my big game ladder single man is good for about 5 hrs.


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 20, 2009)

Millenum is by far the most comfortable hang on . As for a climber, I've pretty much tried em all and have found none more comfortable than the Treewalker.


----------



## BR549 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sling Seat w/ shooting rail by Strong Built gets my vote


----------

